# Werbung für Kontaktanzeige mit sexuellem Inhalt auf buffed.de



## ZAM (6. November 2008)

Hallo Community,


erstmal ein Vorwort zum gelöschten Beitrag, der mit dem gleichen Thema zu tun hatte: Der ist leider mit einem Thread im Warhammer-Forum verschmolzen. Ich wollte geschlossene Beiträge zusammenführen und hatte den Thread zur Werbung leider auch noch markiert - das ist unwiederbringbar dann ein Beitragschaos - darum eröffne ich auch diesen Thread hier.


Zum Thema: Um 0:00 erschien ein Werbebanner auf buffed.de für eine Kontaktsuche-Webseite für Erwachsene und einem nicht ganz jugendfreiem Motiv. Wir Ihr haben wir die ebenfalls wahrgenommen. Wir haben nicht die selbstständige Kontrolle über die Werbeschaltungen, das passiert über ein externes Unternehmen. Jedoch wurde von unserer Seite klar kommuniziert, dass Werbung mit sexuellen Inhalten, Goldselling und andere nicht ganz Zielgruppen-gerechte Themen auf keinen Fall als Werbung in der Rotation auftauchen dürfen.

Wir nehmen uns momentan der Sache an und hoffen, das der Banner recht schnell wieder verschwindet. 

Wir hoffen auf Euer Verständnis und bitten die Unannehmlichkeiten zu entschuldigen.

Euer buffed-Team.


----------



## Necromato (6. November 2008)

Ist das so gewollt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Bild entfernt]


----------



## BlizzLord (6. November 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=74691


----------



## Hum (6. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Also ich weis nicht wie Ihr darüber denkt, aber ich glaube das ein Webebanner, das für eine Sex-Partnerseite Werbt, auf einer Gamegcommunityseite fehl am Platze ist!
Hier sind eindeutig zu viele Minderjährige - Kinder - die dies nicht auf die Nase gerieben kriegen sollten.
Ich selbst bin 29 Jahre alt und ich kann darüber im normalfall hinwegsehen, jedoch nicht unbedingt die Jüngere Gesellschaftsschicht auf diesem Portal.

Liebe Buffedcrew: Kann man das wieder entfernen? Oder bringt Euch das sooo viel Geld ein?

Mfg


----------



## Carcharoth (6. November 2008)

Ist keine Absicht von buffed.

Siehe auch http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=74691&hl=


----------



## Eddishar (6. November 2008)

Moin zusammen, moin ZAM.

Ich will mich hier gar nicht über die Werbebanner an sich beschweren, ich weiß, dass sowas notwendig ist. Ich wollte mich aber mal erkundigen, in welcher Form ihr auf den Inhalt Einfluss habt. Denn wir haben gerade kurz nach 1.00 Uhr und ich bin zwar ein Mann, aber irgendwie irritiert es mich doch, dass mich auf einmal zwei mächtig große ... Ohren einer ziemlich nackten Frau auf buffed.de begrüßen.

Ich habe schon geSuFut, aber außer geschlossenen Threads und Beschwerden über die Gewinnspielopfer habe ich nix gefunden ... daher hoffe ich ZAM nochmal belästigen zu dürfen mit einer Frage zu dem Thema:

*Sind nackte, aufgeblasene sekundäre Geschlechtsorgane in den Werbebannern von eurer Seite aus gewünscht, bzw. geduldet?* Wenn nicht, haut dem Werbebanner-Futzi doch mal auf sein primäres Geschlechtsorgan und sagt ihm, dass er die nackten Tatsachen aus der buffed-Seite raushalten soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt geh ich nochmal Werbebanner anklicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. November 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=74691


----------



## Eddishar (6. November 2008)

Oha ... sorry, dass ich eben zu dem Thema auch ein neues Thema aufgemacht habe ... ich wollte es gerade wegeditieren, aber ihr wart schneller mit schließen. *schäm*


----------



## ArtiSci (6. November 2008)

Hallo Buffed Team,
ich will mich ja nicht in eure Bannerwerbeeinnahmen einmischen, aber glaubt ihr, es ist sinnvoll Banner von Sexseiten auf eurer Seite zu haben, die mit dem Slogan "schneller Sex gesucht" und blanken Brüsten um Klicks werben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Auch wenn die ganzen 13jährigen Gamer sicherlich dankbar sind, daß sie an den Webseitenfiltern, die ihre Eltern womöglich installiert haben, vorbei diesen Anblick geniessen dürfen,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stell ich mir doch die Frage, ob eure anderen Werbepartner und die Softwareschmieden, das so toll finden.
Denkt mal drüber nach
Gruß


----------



## Carcharoth (6. November 2008)

(wundert euch nicht drüber, dass die Mods hier drin den Thread hier linken. Die Beiträge standen vorhin woanders und wurden zusammengefügt)


----------



## Aqualong (6. November 2008)

Ich wollt schon Adware hochziehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man weiß ja nie was man sich so einfängt.

Naja, kann passiern. Fixen und gut ist.

BTW:
AOC ist doch das "erwachsene" MMORPG hier...könnt den Banner ja da anlassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matombo (6. November 2008)

wiso ha seiten und zeitschriften so wenig einfluss auf die werbung?
buffed sind nicht die ersten bei denen sowas vorkommt


----------



## Hexenkind (6. November 2008)

Die ganze Sache ist natürlich mehr als ärgerlich. Im Zweifelsfall vielleicht sogar die Partnerfirma wechseln.

Wie auch immer..ich hoffe ihr könnt das alsbald klären.


----------



## Askaril (6. November 2008)

Gut das die Webung erst in der Nacht aufgetaucht ist, wenn Eltern ihren minderjährigen Kinder erlauben wochentags um, derzeit, 01:30 am PC rumzuspielen, sind leichtbekleidete junge Damen wohl das gerringste Problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre aber trotzdem gut wenn das bald wieder verschwindet


----------



## Saberclaw (6. November 2008)

Leute es is jetz 01:28, will grad noch letze news auf Buffed.de checken und was seh ich? Da starrt mich doch direkt ein paar T.... *chrm* Hupen an mit der Überschrift "Schneller SEX gesucht?".

Is das jetz normal bei euch oder is das ab 24Uhr erlaubt? Wenn ja warum is das auf Buffed? Fragen über Fragen, bitte um Antwort.






P.S.: 1) Ich habe weder etwas gegen Hupen noch gegen Sex oder beidem, finde nur, dass das nich auf Buffed.de gehört
        2) Kann leider kein Bild bereitstellen, da ich kein regelmäßiger Poster bin, wenig Erfahrung habe und Admins Links zu Imagehack etc. blocken...


----------



## Saberclaw (6. November 2008)

Find ich gut, dass direkt reagiert wird, hatte mich schon gewundert.


----------



## ZAM (6. November 2008)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> ...und Admins Links zu Imagehack etc. blocken...



Es werden aus Sicherheitsgründen nur dynamische Links beblockt, nicht aber Direktlinks die Bilder.


----------



## Pzychoo (6. November 2008)

hehe ich habe mich auch gerade etwas gewundert über so eine art werbung hier...


----------



## Eddishar (6. November 2008)

Lebt ZAM jetzt auch in Kanada, oder was machst Du um die Zeit noch "auf Abbeit"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja, weiß schon, von zu Hause und so ... dabei fällt mir auf, ich muss auch in die Heia ... Nacht zusammen!


----------



## Moridian (6. November 2008)

Pzychoo schrieb:


> hehe ich habe mich auch gerade etwas gewundert über so eine art werbung hier...



Nabend,
hö... was für Werbung... seh hier keine. Es gibt da so ein tolles Tool, NoScript für den FireFox.  http://noscript.net/ Einmal richtig eingestellt und nie wieder lästige Werbebanner.

NoScript ist FreeWare.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (6. November 2008)

Genau, ich sehe hier überhaupt keine (nervenden) Werbe-Banner. NoScript 4tw!


----------



## Eddishar (6. November 2008)

Muhaha ... und jetzt noch einmal flächendeckend McDonalds-Werbung (oder so) vor dem Content ... ich glaube eher Werbefachmann dreht durch, ZAM. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceradon (6. November 2008)

Moridian schrieb:


> Nabend,
> hö... was für Werbung... seh hier keine. Es gibt da so ein tolles Tool, NoScript für den FireFox.  http://noscript.net/ Einmal richtig eingestellt und nie wieder lästige Werbebanner.
> 
> NoScript ist FreeWare.



Nicht vergessen solltest du allerdings, dass diese "lästigen Werbebanner" einen Großteil (wenn nicht sogar DEN Großteil ?!) der Einnahmen von Buffed.de und anderen Seiten ausmacht. Oder meinst du Computec bzw. Buffed haben eine dermaßen soziale Ader und überdicke Geldbeutel ?!

Pro Werbebanner, aber bitte nicht geschmacklos.

Freundliche Grüße,
Ceradon


----------



## Ceradon (6. November 2008)

Für diejenigen, die den Werbebanner nicht direkt identifizieren können bzw. NoScript einsetzen hier noch ein entsprechender Screenshot.


[entfernt, da sich gerade über solche Bilder beschwert wird in diesem Forum....]



Sofern es sich hierbei wirklich, und davon gehe ich definitiv aus, um einen Fehler handelt sollte Buffed seinem entsprechenden Werbepartner mal ordentlich Dampf unter der Haube machen. Ich kann's irgendwie immernoch nicht fassen...

Freundliche Grüße,
Ceradon


----------



## Astrakiller (6. November 2008)

OH GOTT!!!TETTAS!!!!


Ne,mal ernsthaft: Wen juckts,Buffed wirds schon richten o_o.


----------



## Faith_sfx (6. November 2008)

achja achja^^ ich persöhnlich finde es nicht so schlimm aber gibt ja auch jüngere user hier...

fand die frau ohne ohren (auch von nem werbebanner) schlimmer Oo .. die sah ... gruselig aus :O

die brüste find ich nicht persöhnlich schlimm sondern den text ^^ naja jedem das seine

hoffentlich is das problem schnell behoben^^


----------



## Paint (6. November 2008)

Hachja... so kann man auch auf buffed.de locken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dabei geh ich garnicht zum McDonalds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[attachment=5737:Unbenannt_2.jpg]


----------



## Xelyna (6. November 2008)

Wie oft wollt ihr ein und das selbe Bild hier jetzt noch posten?
Langsam langweilt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Letrax (6. November 2008)

No comment..
Desweiteren sind in einigen Bundesländern Ferien ...


----------



## DerSensenmann (6. November 2008)

buffed landet auf den Index mit jugendgefährdeten Inahlten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (6. November 2008)

Letrax schrieb:


> No comment..
> Desweiteren sind in einigen Bundesländern Ferien ...



dann verrat mir mal in welchem Bundesland heute (!) noch ferien sind...

Will das auf keinen Fall gut heißen, nur wenns ein "werbepartner" ist hat man da leider wenig einfluss drauf...
Ich hoff ihr löst das Problem schnellstmöglich, muss ja nicht jeder Minderjährige nach dem Mittagessen über die Bienchen und Blümchen aufgeklärt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne

gn8 und auf bessere Werbepartner


----------



## Xelyna (6. November 2008)

j0h4nN3$ schrieb:


> dann verrat mir mal in welchem Bundesland heute (!) noch ferien sind...


Bayern, bis Freitag.



j0h4nN3$ schrieb:


> Will das auf keinen Fall gut heißen, nur wenns ein "werbepartner" ist hat man da leider wenig einfluss drauf...
> Ich hoff ihr löst das Problem schnellstmöglich, muss ja nicht jeder Minderjährige nach dem Mittagessen über die Bienchen und Blümchen aufgeklärt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es wird leider erst spätestens morgen weg sein, also abwarten und Tee trinken. Oder aber ins Bett gehn, was ich jetzt machen werd.


----------



## Letrax (6. November 2008)

@j0h4nN3$
Bayern ?

Nennt sich Herbstferien
http://www.schulferien.org/Bayern/bayern.html#
03.11 - 07.11


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (6. November 2008)

Letrax schrieb:


> Bayern ?
> 
> Nennt sich Herbstferien
> http://www.schulferien.org/Bayern/bayern.html#
> 03.11 - 07.11



deswegen das nette ausrufezeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir schreiben heute den 6.11.2008, d.h. die schulferien in bayern sind seit gestern vorei und die lieben kleinen müssen heute wieder zur schule, was wiederrum bedeutet, dass sie wohl fein in der heia liegen, wo sie auch hingehören.

edit: mmh mein schlauer terminplaner sprach vom 5.11., aber ich möcht natürlich nicht die aktuellere quelle anzweifeln, also geb ich dir mal recht und möchte mich in aller förmlichkeit entschuldigen


----------



## Xelyna (6. November 2008)

j0h4nN3$ schrieb:


> deswegen das nette ausrufezeichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was verstehst du an *bis Freitag* nicht?


----------



## Letrax (6. November 2008)

j0h4nN3$ schrieb:


> deswegen das nette ausrufezeichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du solltest lesen lernen ...
Es ist der 6.11 die Ferien gehen also bis Montag wenn man das Wochenende mitrechnet?


Nagut du hast Editiert das war gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nun verliert mein Beitrag an Sinn.

Naja was solls - Gut Nacht euch alle.

Wie lösche ich eigentlich meinen Buffed Account?


----------



## Xelyna (6. November 2008)

Letrax schrieb:


> Du solltest lesen lernen ...
> Es ist der 6.11 die Ferien gehen also bis Montag wenn man das Wochenende mitrechnet?


Oder aber das Gelesene richtig zu verarbeiten.
qft - und gute Nacht.


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (6. November 2008)

also um weiteres gezeter zu vermeiden, schaut den edit zu meinem beitrag an...


----------



## Freaxbox (6. November 2008)

Moridian schrieb:


> Nabend,
> hö... was für Werbung... seh hier keine. Es gibt da so ein tolles Tool, NoScript für den FireFox.  http://noscript.net/ Einmal richtig eingestellt und nie wieder lästige Werbebanner.
> 
> NoScript ist FreeWare.




Ich finde Werbung, solnang sie nicht aufploppt, neue Tabs aufmacht osder sonst wie im Bild nervt eigentlich nicht störend. Im gegenteil. Ermöglicht einfach besseren support auf Seiten, bessere Inhalte, usw. Dann guck ich sie mir auch an (hab nichts von klicken gesagt^^)


Zu der "leicht bekleideten Dame": Naja das is ja noch untertrieben.. unter leicht bekleidet versteh ich eher die Lv.1 Elfen die immer vorm Briefkasten rumlungern. Das is schon dezent unbekleidet in der nördlichen Hämisphäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Find auch dass das auf Buffed nichts zu suchen hat. Finds gleichzeitig aber gut das sich so schnell um das problam angenommen wird *thumbs up*

@Ceradon danke für den Pfei auf deinem Screen ohne wär niemand drauf gekommen worum es bei dem Screenshot geht *zwinker und flücht*^^
 Btw @ Admins. Löscht doch die Screens raus. Muss ja nicht jedes Kind das morgen ins Forum guckt sehen^^


----------



## Epicor (6. November 2008)

Finde eigentlich generell, dass zuviel Werbung auf Buffed.de erscheint..

Zumindest diejenigen, die für einen Premium - Account bezahlen, sollten werbefrei sein ^_^
Dauernd kommen die doofen Popups daher, die eh keinen interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## v3n0m (6. November 2008)

Da fällt mir nur eins ein : http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=YRgNOyCnbqg&...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceradon (6. November 2008)

v3n0m schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur eins ein : http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=YRgNOyCnbqg&...feature=related
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*YOU* made my day!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen vielen Dank !


Freundliche Grüße,
Ceradon


----------



## D4rk-x (6. November 2008)

Also so wie ich das verstanden habe kümmert sich eine 3. Firma, wie die Orange Media, um die Werbung die auf Buffed geschaltet wird. Die werden da irgend nen Fehler gemacht haben und ich bin mir sicher das gleich ein paar Köpfe rollen werden :-P

Da können die Jungs und Mädels von Buffed nichts dafür und sie können dann auch keine Banner von der Seite nehmen da sie das Werbeprogramm nicht steuern können.

Zu der Sache mit den Ferien und den Minderjährigen: 

Kinder und Jugendliche unter 16 Jahre sollten um 0 Uhr nicht mehr am PC oder Fernseher sitzen ( Siehe TV&#61664; 0900 Werbung die um einiges krasser ist als diese Bannerwerbung) Hinzukommt das die Banner alle FSK 16 waren und sollte es ein Teeny unter 16 Jahren erblickt haben so sollte man nicht direkt Buffed die Schuld geben sondern den Eltern des Kindes welche ihre Aufsichtpflicht verletzt haben da es sie anscheinend absolut gar nicht interessiert wann das Kind zu Bett geht und welche Aktivitäten es nachts um 0 Uhr nachgeht.

Dennoch euch allen einen schönen guten Morgen.


----------



## Ceradon (6. November 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Dennoch euch allen einen schönen guten Morgen.




Vielen Dank, Dir das selbe :-)

Freundliche Grüße,
Ceradon


----------



## Prudenceh (6. November 2008)

Irgendwie ist mir das heute Nacht gar nicht aufgefallen, vielleicht weil ich eh immer alle Werbung ignoriere.

Da ich aber immer mal wieder bei der Konkurrenz schauen gehe - schande über mein Haupt - hab ich gesehen, das sich wowszene-Steve in seinem privaten Blog mal wieder darüber auslässt.

ZAM, tret eurer Werbe-Firma mal ganz feste in den Allerwertesten, das die besser aufpassen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. November 2008)

Prudenceh schrieb:


> ZAM, tret eurer Werbe-Firma mal ganz feste in den Allerwertesten, das die besser aufpassen sollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das passiert momentan - andere Portale im Verlag, auf deren Angebot diese Werbeform ebenfalls nicht passt, waren davon auch betroffen.


----------



## Renda (6. November 2008)

boobs 4 awesomness
*bump*

/discuss


----------



## DarkStar89 (6. November 2008)

Hi

Wenn wir schon bei Werbung sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe schon öfters XG1 Werbung auf Buffed gesehen und habe mich da drüber Gewundert ^^ weil XG1 gibt es garnet mehr seit 2 oder 3 Monate.

Gruss


----------



## FFX (6. November 2008)

ich werde dies blizzard melden, damit ihr endlich keine unterstützung mehr von denen bekommt. wowszene.de wegen goldwerbung runtermachen, aber selber PRONwerbung betreiben. Ja Gratz *rofl*

mir völlig wurscht, ob buffed darauf einfluss hat oder nicht, gerechtigkeit muss sein. WEG MIT BUFFED!!


----------



## Telokat (6. November 2008)

FFX schrieb:


> ich werde dies blizzard melden, damit ihr endlich keine unterstützung mehr von denen bekommt. wowszene.de wegen goldwerbung runtermachen, aber selber PRONwerbung betreiben. Ja Gratz *rofl*
> 
> mir völlig wurscht, ob buffed darauf einfluss hat oder nicht, gerechtigkeit muss sein. WEG MIT BUFFED!!



Da fällt mir eigentlich nur eins ein:

Weg mit den Alpen!! Freie Sicht aufs Mittelmeer


----------



## Dini (6. November 2008)

[ironie_on]Jaja, das Leben ist hart...
Mein Mitleid an alle die Unterdrückten, die gezwungen werden diese Plattform zu nutzen! Viva la revolution *fahneschwenk*
Die Mods sind böse Lolliklauer und man wird mit Sexwerbung bedrängt.[Ironie_off]

Also ich fand die Werbung sehr witzig^^ Mal Stimmung in der Bude *gg*
Wenn ihr ehrlich seid, solltet ihr eingestehen das man vergleichbare Bilder selbst im Nachmittagsprogramm der TV Sender entdecken kann, mal ganz abgesehn vom Internet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zero05 (6. November 2008)

Oh Gott es waren Brüste zu sehen! Informiert sofort die Internetpolizei!


----------



## Saberclaw (6. November 2008)

Thiluvien schrieb:


> Also ich fand die Werbung sehr witzig^^ Mal Stimmung in der Bude *gg*
> Wenn ihr ehrlich seid, solltet ihr eingestehen das man vergleichbare Bilder selbst im Nachmittagsprogramm der TV Sender entdecken kann, mal ganz abgesehn vom Internet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jo siehe Pro S***** zum Bleistift, bei Tv Total haben die mal einen zusammenschnitt eines einzigen Tages gebracht bei dem eig. nicht jugendfreie Inhalte, gezeigt wurden. Finde leider keinen Link dazu^^


Von daher isses eigentlich schon normal, aber dennoch unangebracht


Vote 4 rolling heads! o.O


----------



## Eddishar (6. November 2008)

Epicor schrieb:


> Finde eigentlich generell, dass zuviel Werbung auf Buffed.de erscheint..
> 
> Zumindest diejenigen, die für einen Premium - Account bezahlen, sollten werbefrei sein ^_^
> Dauernd kommen die doofen Popups daher, die eh keinen interessieren
> ...



Wenn Du PopUps hast, solltest Du Deinen Rechner mal auf andere Dinge überprüfen ... Popups habe ich nämlich nicht ... oder liegt das nur am FireFox? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (6. November 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Wenn Du PopUps hast, solltest Du Deinen Rechner mal auf andere Dinge überprüfen ... Popups habe ich nämlich nicht ... oder liegt das nur am FireFox?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein an FireFox auch nicht. 
Hatte hier bis dato noch nie Popups


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (6. November 2008)

v3n0m schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur eins ein : http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=YRgNOyCnbqg&...feature=related
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



RICHTIG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber mal ganz erhlich es ist zwar klar das sowas nix auf Buffed.de zu suchen hat, aber das was in meinchen TS² ab geht ist auch nicht grade jugenfrei. Und glaubt mal ja nicht das die meisten jugendlichen sowas nicht schon mal gesehn haben.
Also drüber aufreggen kann man sich da echt nicht unsere geselschaft ist doch schon lange nicht mehr so zurück haltent (Ich habe das zwar jetzt nicht selber gesehn kenne aber andere Inetseiten wo sowas ist) und wie schon gesagt unsere jugend ist heut zutage schnell dabei sowas zu sehn.
Ich finde es viel witziger wie jeder Admin nen link in diesem TE gepostet hat der zu diesen TE führt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wie schon gesagt das ist ein Portal für Online-Spiele und da hat sowas natürlich nicht zu suchen.
d[-.-]b


----------



## xashija (6. November 2008)

> Ich finde es viel witziger wie jeder Admin nen link in diesem TE gepostet hat der zu diesen TE führt






Carcharoth schrieb:


> (wundert euch nicht drüber, dass die Mods hier drin den Thread hier linken. Die Beiträge standen vorhin woanders und wurden zusammengefügt)







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. November 2008)

Ich finds witzig vorsllem weil Stevinho gleich wieder meckert kuckt mal hier: KICK STEVINHO

und ja ich mag stevinho und ja ich mag buffed versöhnt euch doch mal^^


----------



## Schommie (7. November 2008)

hmm
im ersten moment dacht ich: was hat so ne art werbung auf nem Online Rollenspiel Portal zu suchen....

dann dacht ich mir: na okay, es ist nach 00 uhr, von daher: Wayne!

aber ich denk auch ZAM sollt sich ma beschweren, gibts bei so ner art werbung nicht nen "Ohren" geldbonus?^^

ich meine, so 0900er Firmen bekommen ja auch nen stück vom kuchen...

ach und im übrigen hat mir einer der werbebanner weiter geholfen:
ich wusst dass die Dresdner Bank Prepaid Kreditkarten verkauft, alerdings wusst ich nicht wie die karte hiess, und naja durch klicken auf einer der banner (weiss nicht welcher) kam ich zu der werbeaktion der dresdner^^

naja ich denk, ihr macht ne zu grosse welle... waren ja nur nen paar grosse Hupen zu sehn... fands sogar bischen komisch(lustig) wenn auch ein wenig unpassend...

/vote4 hupen in der werbung^^


----------



## Agrimor (7. November 2008)

Vielleicht sollte ich meinen Adblocker mal ausstellen. Ich will auch mitreden können ^^


----------



## David (7. November 2008)

Endlich hab ich eine Partnerin gefunden. Danke Buffed :-D


----------



## C-A-Chef (7. November 2008)

ja klar sowas kann passieren kein ding zam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sollen ned alle flammen wenn das mal passiert ^^

@David hehe ^^


----------



## Zghuk (8. November 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir haben nicht die selbstständige Kontrolle über die Werbeschaltungen, das passiert über ein externes Unternehmen.



Dann hoffe ich mal, dass Ihr entsprechende Vereinbarungen getroffen habt, dass ebenfalls keine hacking Banner geschaltet werden.

In der Vergangenheit hat wohl so ziemlich jede große WoW-Seite (curse, ui central, usw) damit zu kämpfen gehabt, dass durch hinterhältige Werbebanner die Accountdaten der User ausgelesen worden.

Welchen Schutz hat die Buffed.de-Redaktion diesbezüglich denn?


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2008)

Zghuk schrieb:


> Welchen Schutz hat die Buffed.de-Redaktion diesbezüglich denn?



Das ist abgesichert - Inhalt benötigt keine Veränderungen am Code der Banner.


----------

